# Quiet cyclone dust collector?



## Paul_R (Nov 26, 2014)

I see a few cyclone dust collectors with canister filters that advertize sound level ratings from around 70 db to 80 db. The reviews I read mostly state that none even come close, all are a lot louder when tested. Usually in the 90 db range. 

Are the reviewers wrong or is there really a setup that is as quiet as it's rating?


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

Paul_R said:


> I see a few cyclone dust collectors with canister filters that advertize sound level ratings from around 70 db to 80 db. The reviews I read mostly state that none even come close, all are a lot louder when tested. Usually in the 90 db range. Are the reviewers wrong or is there really a setup that is as quiet as it's rating?


I quiet dust collector is like jumbo shrimp. I wish I could install mine in my neighbors house.
I'm going to watch the responses on this thread for ideas.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I think they are sold in the dustless sander store.


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

hwebb99 said:


> I think they are sold in the dustless sander store.


Is this going to turn into a Festool thread,


----------



## hokeyplyr48 (Nov 12, 2013)

I've never heard of one but the ideas people come up with to quiet them are very creative. I know pentz cyclone sells a suppressor that acts like the one on a firearm, but the reviews say it does nothing. 

The general idea is to enclose it in a room that has drywall to mitigate the noise, bolt it to surfaces that won't amplify the vibration, add sound foam, etc. I thing the only thing you can do is contain the sound, not find a DC that's quieter.


----------

